# 2005 Jetta misfiring/weird noises



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

My 05 has 73k miles on it and 2 days ago while driving gave me a check engine P0016 cam/crankshaft Sensor A Bank 1. I cleared it to see if it was an error, and the next time I drove it, I had a rough idle, accompanied by a slight grinding and dragging noise on acceleration, so I took it to the shop. They replaced the spark plugs and coils, and report that it is still getting misfires on all 5 cylinders like it was before they replaced them. Anyone have any ideas here? Sound seems to be more towards the front and passenger side of vehicle and I was told at the shop that when they have it on the lift, they dont really hear it. Only when the car is under its own weight=/


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2005 Jetta misfiring/weird noises (EricRK)*

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess timing chain guides and/or the chain jumped a sprocket.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats what I was leaning towards actually, after some research. How hard/costly do u think that is to correct?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (EricRK)*

If its just the guides then I would figure on $800 or so but somebody else may be able to chime in and give a better estimate. If the chain jumped, I really couldn't say as that can get real expensive real quick.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re:*

Eric,
Was the car ever making any funny noises prior to the misfiring?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Is the car making a ticking sound?


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

No ticking sound, and I only drove the car for about 10 miles after the initial CEL so it seemed like the misfiring was in conjunction with the noises, so its hard to say. Sorry I cant be of more help lol


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Thankfully I have a 3rd party aftermarket warranty with Century Automotive Service Corporation to cover this diagnostic and repairs. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these warranty companies? Never dealt with one before=/


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (EricRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EricRK* »_Thankfully I have a 3rd party aftermarket warranty with Century Automotive Service Corporation to cover this diagnostic and repairs. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these warranty companies? Never dealt with one before=/

Yeah, currently mine is being assessed by the appraiser.. Ill let you know my experience soon enough. From what I hear, they are never worth the hassle, so well see.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Long as they pay for my repairs, they can bitch all they want


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

So 2 mechanics later and noone can solve it. The car idles and revs just fine out of gear, but when driven, at low throttle and rpms, you can hear a sound like the timing chain isnt tight, like a spinning almost kind of sound. its pretty much non-existant if you accelerate moderately hard, and above 3k rpms. anyone have ANY clues? =/


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm gone say probably the upper chain guides like posted earlier if it did throw the whole chain off make sure you dont drive it before the whole thing becomes a big mess. Hope that warrenty helps I have one with Geico


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

If its a rattle under load Id say your Timing Chain tensioner may be on its way out. Are the misfires only present when the noise occurs? Had an issue like I described on a 05 BGP 2.5l, Tensioner took a dive and was causing misfires under load. Something to look into.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes! The first shop said they were only getting misfire codes when the car was under load, but when it was in the air it was fine.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

VW wants an additional $1200 in internal diagnostic time plus the $240 i already authorized to look at this. my warranty apparently doesnt cover diagnostic time, what should I do?


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (EricRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EricRK* »_VW wants an additional $1200 in internal diagnostic time plus the $240 i already authorized to look at this. my warranty apparently doesnt cover diagnostic time, what should I do?

Sounds to me like they want you to pay them to go on a fishing expedition and not to actually diagnose the problem.
Unless this dealer is highly regarded by fellow 'texers I'd take the car elsewhere.
$1200 is like 10 hours of labor in most places.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

I know, but idk where else to take it, there is one other dealership in town I may try but this is the 3rd shop its been to, the first 2 recommended taking it straight to VW. I guess Ill tell them Ill pay for them to get to the timing chain tensioner and nothing else, and tell me if thats the prob


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (EricRK)*

I can believe that its gonna cost a hefty amount. To remove the timing chain cover the intake manifold, coolant flange and all assoc. hoses/lines need to be removed. Im not saying thats your exact problem, but ive seen an issue very similar where a quick blip of the throttle or some light brake torquing would cause a random misfire. It was severe enough to illuminate/flash the MIL. I think the tensioner was just under $200. And $1300 in labor sounds reasonable, I believe book time is somewhere around 10-12 hrs to do an upper timing chain.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

$1200 is the diag. doesnt include any parts OR labor tho


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (EricRK)*

Yes but if that diag leads them to the taking the timing chain cover off and thats your issue they sure as hell better not expect you to pay all of the labor as well to remove the upper timing chain. That diag fee should be rolled into the cost of labor IMO. This dealer sounds like they dont want your business. Maybe try taking it to another one that does. Mention you believe it may be the tensioner for the timing chain and see what they can do with an hour or 2 of diag. Goodluck to you man, If I was closer I would love to help you out.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

I appreciate that VDubGTi, yea idk whats wrong with mechanics in this town: noone seems to want to actually do work, its all about baiting you into authorizing diag time.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Went back to the dealer today and authorized 2 more hours of diag for them to remove cover and get to timing chain and tensioner. Should know by toomrrow otherwise next step is getting at the cylinder head and 7.8 hours of diag=/


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (EricRK)*

Good luck and keep us posted with what they say.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Any news on what the issue is/was? If it was the guides/chains, that would be three 2.5l chain/guide failures on the first two pages of the 2.5 engine tech forum. Ouch...
- Jeremy.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Authorized 2 more hours of diag time friday for removing timing chain cover and inspection. If I dont get a call by tomorrow afternoon Ill go see them. Ill be sure to keep you guys posted!


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm curious. What happened?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

Man I'm starting to freak out now...My 06 Jetta (manufactured April.05) is idling roughly, but that's an intermittent issue. On the drive home today she was making a clacking sound when she was idling. All issues go away when under throttle. I recently replaced plugs and fuel filter to see if that would solve problem, has not. Fingers Crossed it's not timing chain isht. If it was timing chain, would it be a noticable difference to drive? AKA not pull hard and rev funny?


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

It still pulls pretty hard but not as hard as it used to. When you lay into it, theres no rough idle or anything, you mostly only feel it on the slow acceleration. It sounds like you would expect it to sound if the chain wasnt tense enough. So far new spark plugs and coils. Havent been to the shop because Ive been sick all week but Im going up tomorrow and Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Are you getting work done at Hueberger VW in C. Springs? If so, what do you think about their service department? There is only one dealer service department I trust in CO and that's Ed Carroll VW in Fort Collins. It's always good to know where other ones are, though.
- Jeremy.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (EricRK)*

Okay, I think I might be fine. The rough idle is an intermittent problem and even on slow acceleration I find no roughness in the car. The clacking sound, also intermittent is also beginning to trouble me.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (lessthanalex)*

You can check the cam timing without removing anything, what kind of techs you have working at your dealership. All it takes is a quick look at the MVB to tell if the timing is off


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Heuberger sold VW to Bob Penkhus. Mines at Al Serra north. They are a bunch of idiots apparently to answer your question einvolk, lol, and on second thought they are actually financial geniuses: they just run up massive diag bills so they dont have to do actual repair work to stay in business


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

I finally called the service dept today, and they said they were still looking into the noise lol. According to them they had to replace a gasket, and it "looked like someone had really been in there", meaning toying around with my internals I assume - she wasnt very specific lol. Honestly at this point Im ready to just get out from under the loan - if I could trade in the car and get the remaining 6k that I owe on it on tradein value, Ive got 4k in the bank that I could put towards down payment on a newer(or NEW!) one. With a factory warranty=/ Emich has several nice ones around 15k right now!


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

There's no way in hell you're gonna get $6K from a dealership for a car with a blown engine.
- Jeremy.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Well hopefully its not serious engine trouble, honestly I dont wanna authorize another 1k in diag just to get slapped with a 5k repair bill too. at this point I could prolly just get the car back and sell it for parts and come closer to breaking even


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Just talked to the dealership and their telling me that they found that my cam timing valve is giving them a reading of about 13% when it should be at 0%. So thats what they want to replace. Parts and labor thats $750 plus tax, the part itself is $84.


_Modified by EricRK at 2:11 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

It takes 15mins to check if you timing is off. I cant believe the charge you all that money.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Well they ordered the part and apparently it should be done by the end of the week. Funny how 4 hours of diag that I approved turned into them having my car for 5 weeks lmao. Either way I hope this is the extent of it and I get my baby back its been toooooo long! Ill keep everyone posted


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Well now that the cam timing valve is replaced and Im already into them for $1300, they have informed me that the problem is the thing I asked them to check out when I brought in the car back in mid-march: the timing chain. Now they want to replace that but since Ive been playing phone tag and they wont give me a price for the chain over the phone. On a few other threads Ive seen people speculate on just replacing the motor with a used one, and if the chain's gonna be too expensive thats prolly what I want to consider. At least if Im dumping several grand Ill have a motor with like 20k on it=/


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Question: Before you had this problem, did you have any kind of chain noise? I have a chain noise that used to be intermittent (depended on oil changes), but now is constant. Only happens at idle, no weird idle or anything like that (no weirder than new, anyway), no CEL. Everything runs like a top. I'd say the noise resembles ball bearings rolling around in a jar, but less pronounced. Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

No noise whatsoever before the CELs and other problems at which point it went straight to the shop.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so the dealership is now quoting me $3150 to do the timing chain, in addition to the $1300 ive already spent on diagnostic and the cam timing valve. Im at a serious loss here


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

my 06 with 19,xxx miles has a similar issue at idle i can hear a bit of a rattle sound. had my g/f check out where the sound was coming from while i revved and it sounds like the front passenger side by the tire. i'm thinking exhaust or just characteristic of the car. 

i don't think i can have a timing chain issue at 19,xxx miles. 93 octane since day 1.

sounds like an intermittent crackling sound that gets a bit louder and faster from 600rpm to 1500rpms and then i can't hear it over the sound of the engine. 

it's similar to when you cold start it and you hear a "popping" sound from the air pump that warms up the cat converter. it sounds just like that but much quieter. 

any input guys? 

and what about OP did you solve this or get a new car?


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

The popping on a cold start that you're experiencing is often just that secondary air pump to prime for delivery. As for any consistant popping or rattling sound, that in my unprofessional opinion sounds more like a gasket or seal issue. The discrepency I got was more like a rattling can of nails.


----------

